# Artificial christmas trees ... recommendations?



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

I'm thinking an artificial tree for inside is starting to make sense as the family disperses around the country. I'm thinking 5' or so, must look real ... the cost will be high I'm guessing. Any suggestions? Other than this post is way too early. The topic came up because it's getting time to get the outside tree in order.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We have had artificial trees for 25 years, and they have come a long ways since then.

Not the same as a real tree........but a lot less hassle too.

Today, you have a tree that has the lights embedded in it. Just add the the other things you want on it.

What we used to do........when the storage room was right off the family room, is leave the tree totally decorated year to year, cover it with a plastic tree cover and push it in and out of the storage room every year. The tree was "up and finished" in 5 minutes.

I would recommend spending a little more and getting a good one. The cheap ones start to fall apart in a couple of years.

Lots of choices out there............happy shopping......

And as I post this.........an ad pops up for Treetopia.......with assorted Christmas trees in different colours.

Google has this advertising down to an art...................


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Be willing to pay a little more for artificial trees. Stay away from cheap discount stores (aka wal-mart) as the trees will last much longer if you're willing to pay for it. I would avoid the lights being embedded within the tree as the wiring will have to be replaced at some point and could create a fire hazard.

My parents paid good money for this Christmas tree from 1975 and it still looks as new as the day they've bought it!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Over ten years ago my elder son, then about 19 and who drove a pickup, was tasked with picking up a "real" tree in the weeks leading up to Christmas as had been our tradition. He left it 'till the last minute (the afternoon of Christmas Eve) and of course there was nothing left on the neighbourhood lots so I found myself with him at the local RONA who to my surprise were having a liquidation sale; 60% off their inventory of artificial trees. 

Well both sons now are long married off, and daughter too, but I still have that tree!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Never thought of it that way before..............but the tree itself can become as much a family keepsake as the ornaments.

Remember the all tinsel foil Christmas trees in silver and gold..........a cat's delight.

I picked up a table top Christmas tree a few weeks ago at a yard sale. 

It has a rotating wheel with lighting that changes the colors and it works.

Not bad for $5.............


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

sags said:


> N
> Remember the all tinsel foil Christmas trees in silver and gold..........a cat's delight.


So you've had the tinsel/cat experience too! Nothing like a cat streaming tinsel from it's nether region to brighten up your day!!!


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Getting back on topic :upset: ... we found this one (if the pic displays) 1/2 price at Sears a few weeks ago. Comes in 3 pieces labeled ... wait for it ... 1, 2, and 3 ... :biggrin: ... unfold the "branches" on 1, insert 2 and unfold, insert 3 and unfold ... too easy. The electrical is via the center pole and connects as the pieces ... that would be 2 and 3 ... are added. Looks not too bad ... no decorations yet, probably over the weekend.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Looks good to me...............now get one of those ceramic dispensers that you put wax cubes in...........melt a couple of pine ones............and you are good to go.


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

We bought a pre-lit and will never get anything but! We bought it from Canadian Tire about 4 or 5 years ago and still works great. I think it’s a 7-foot. Comes with a remote control to turn lights on and off and you have the option of only having white lights on or coloured or both. I don’t remember how much we spent, but I know we didn’t go cheap…It was still totally worth it. And if one bulb burns out, the rest stay lit. It’s been a great tree! Canadian Tire has a great selection of trees and ours has been of good quality.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm still the old fashioned real tree type. Looks nicer, smells nicer and, in the spring, it kicks off the bonfire season.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Can't wait for holograms to be perfected.............

Just push the remote on the hidden projector and the whole inside lights up with decorations...................that aren't really there.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Humbug!

Our Christmas decorations are lost in a few boxes at the very back and bottom (we think) of the storage locker in our rental condo. We don't have any hard hats or steel toed boots so getting them out is not in the cards this year. Besides are only in town until New Years eve day.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I bought a Costco (7.5 ft.) “Feel-Real” Lakewood Spruce Hinged Tree with Dual Colour LED lights for $300 taxes in, delivered. 

http://reviews.costco.ca/2070-en_ca...th-dual-colour-led-lights-reviews/reviews.htm

Beautiful looking tree, easy to set up, and a bunch of different light options.


----------

